# Mixing beans?



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The number of nearly finished bags seems to have been steadily growing on my desk. Largely thanks to the Brazen - 4 brews and I am left with about 25-30g from a 250g bag.

I keep forgetting to take them home for weekend Aeropress so decided that I would try mixing a couple together.

Currently waiting on the result of a Union Fazenda Ambiental Fortaleza Microlot 550 and a Smokey barn Ethiopian Limu at a ratio of about 60:40 (what was in the bags!).

Does anyone else blend beans?

Will report back in a few minutes - expecting fruity with plenty of body.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickdeBug's very own custom blend!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Surprisingly well balanced!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do it all the time with bag ends - house blend


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I wait until I have a quantity of all sorts of odds and ends then usually cold brew it due to the fact that some of it will be very stale indeed. I think I have about 250g of 'blend' in the cupboard just now :/


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I need to start trying that, always end up throwing the last remnants out if I haven't enough for a shot.


----------



## Rickystyx (Jan 10, 2016)

I roast my own and I like to blend my beans - I roast small batches (no more than 1/4lb) and mix them by weight before grinding, I find that I can get some lovely taste sensations this way.

Cheers

Ric


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I am the same, just chuck them in the grinder and hope for the best, if it's gash just bin it, struggle to replicate the taste anyway.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I blend the remnants and usually use them as a basis of a flat w. for my wife - which she happily drinks.


----------

